# Back to top button/link



## domtyler (27 Mar 2008)

Hi Shaun,

Any chance of a [Back to top] button/link at the bottom of each page?

Cheers


----------



## Shaun (28 Mar 2008)

Erm ... have you seen the *Top* link at the bottom of each page?  _[is it just me that thinks that sounds odd? Top link at the _bottom_ of the page?]_

(Clue: it's next to the Archive link ... )


----------



## longers (28 Mar 2008)

Yes but that's really at the bottom, can you not do something that's not as far down? 
Takes ages to get down there don't you know, especially when you get halfway down a long page and the BBC gets mentioned .


----------



## Arch (28 Mar 2008)

longers said:


> Yes but that's really at the bottom, can you not do something that's not as far down?
> Takes ages to get down there don't you know, especially when you get halfway down a long page and the BBC gets mentioned .



oh! You want a top button in the middle?


----------



## Christopher (28 Mar 2008)

press "Home" on the keyboard


----------



## Shaun (28 Mar 2008)

Frustruck said:


> press "Home" on the keyboard



What Frustruck said ...


----------



## domtyler (1 Apr 2008)

I must admit I'd never seen the Top link at the very bottom before, don't go down there much! 

As for pressing the home button on the keyboard...  that would mean having to move ones hand by over a foot in some instances!! I mean, come on.

The top link may be okay, but a floating quick tool bar would be perfect. If it's not too much to ask for that is!


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2008)

Howzat?


----------



## domtyler (1 Apr 2008)

Shaun my man, once again you have surpassed yourself! How do you do it?

You are just wasted on this place mate! Cheers 

My productivity levels post count are now going to rocket!


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2008)

domtyler said:


> Shaun my man, once again you have surpassed yourself! How do you do it?
> 
> You are just wasted on this place mate! Cheers
> 
> My productivity levels post count are now going to rocket!



I've got to say it was really really hard ... took me ages to code it in, no really it did, honest!!!


----------



## yenrod (1 Apr 2008)

domtyler said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> Any chance of a [Back to top] button/link at the bottom of each page?
> 
> Cheers



DOM your a smart lad, come now, keep up !!!


----------

